# Weller at the fair.



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Waiting patiently while I am made to feel sick on the tea cup ride


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Omg I have just realised what that says and I am out and about and can't change the word til I get home!!!!!!! Sorry peeps, that should say feel sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eeek!!!!!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Phew done it!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aaah... So cute 
Weller looks so small and innocent sat in there...waiting patiently for his mum.
Love his fuller fluffy coat too...
xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Mairi!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super pic, nothing like taking it easy....I'm sure he got more glances than normal ?? x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely pic but I am more interested in what your thread originally said


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Lovely pic but I am more interested in what your thread originally said


Haha... MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY!! 
Come in Karen... We won't tell
Anyone.. Honest...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha ha ha well it said I was feeling dick rather than sick!!!!! Ha ha not a usual Sunday pastime, honest!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Ha ha ha well it said I was feeling dick rather than sick!!!!! Ha ha not a usual Sunday pastime, honest!


Karen that has just made me laugh out loud,so much so my family are now all staring strangely at me )
XClare


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Chumphreys said:


> Karen that has just made me laugh out loud,so much so my family are now all staring strangely at me )
> XClare



I know!!!! I keep laughing when I think of it!!! I was only feeling sick, honestly


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Ha ha ha well it said I was feeling dick rather than sick!!!!! Ha ha not a usual Sunday pastime, honest!


Ooo that is way too much for a Sunday afternoon
:laugh:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Pushchair?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Pushchair?



He was in the pushchair yes, it's a shame black is not a very photogenic colour but he did look funny sat in there waiting for us to get off.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a monkey is the babies pushchair! Haha..


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG . . that made me burst out laughing also!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was trying to think what letter might have replaced the 's' and I was right! How funny! Lovely pic by the way! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG, Daisy gave up her pushchair for Weller!  :laugh:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hilarious, thank you for re-sharing Karen. Made me chuckle out loud too.

Loving Weller in the pushchair, what a clever doggie.

I was walking in your Cassiobury Park this morning, it was lovely and Millie kept dry. 

Just re-read your original thread in original context - now I'm crying, obviously too much Mr Grey !


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha ha Julie, I hadn't even thought of Mr Grey, perhaps the first option wouldn't have been too bad in that case!! 

Did you know a box of puppies were found in cassiobury last week, about 6 weeks old poor things. Good thing I never found them, Weller would have a few buddies. They are at a near by rescue


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh I hadn't heard that, poor puppies, who could do such a thing. Glad they were rescued.

I obviously have a more sordid mind when it comes to Mr G  I did happily wade through all 3 books.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Isn't it awful when you get Made to feel it


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Just finished book 3, thought they were ok but did find myself skipping through the sexy bits in the end........got a bit boring!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Isn't it awful when you get Made to feel it





OMG Karen, I have just spit my wine everywhere!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

If only I had a glass of wine to spill  Hubby hasn't offered one yet and I don't want to suggest it in case he thinks I'm am old soak.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Feeling *ick, wine and Fifty Shades...I don't know...I used to have such classy friends :laugh:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> If only I had a glass of wine to spill  Hubby hasn't offered one yet and I don't want to suggest it in case he thinks I'm am old soak.


We ran out,OH popped out a while ago to get some Merlot..............he knows I am an old soak!! Lol.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Feeling *ick, wine and Fifty Shades...I don't know...I used to have such classy friends :laugh:



Oh Clare you know how lucky you are!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I wouldn't swap you for the world....well perhaps I would swap you for a night with Jess Metcalfe :love-eyes:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I wouldn't swap you for the world....well perhaps I would swap you for a night with Jess Metcalfe :love-eyes:



Sooooo shallow!! I am very offended!!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photo of gorgeous Weller made me smile - I haven't read 50 shades but my 18 year old daughter is...... maybe I should take them off her and stop her from clubbing from what you are all saying


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Glass of wine now in hand 

Ali definitely take the book off of your daughter, tell her its not suitable and then you enjoy a good sexy read 

Clare, you know we're all classy


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds like a very good idea Julie - I can blame you and say you said it wasn't suitable for her lol! Glass of wine sounds great too except I have to pick Madeleine and her friend up at stupid o'clock from the clubs...... picturing myself now.... tomorrow night, wine in one hand and 50 shades in the other whilst Madeleine spends the evening grooming Beau for telling me that 50 shades was an art book  :jumping::whoo::laugh:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ali, you have to read them for a giggle. Actually I'm struggling to finish book 3 and am also finding myself skipping the naughtier bits as they are a bit repetitive.

Having said that I would mind a ride in Charlie Tango


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Clare and I definitely will after what you have all been saying


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Sounds like a very good idea Julie - I can blame you and say you said it wasn't suitable for her lol! Glass of wine sounds great too except I have to pick Madeleine and her friend up at stupid o'clock from the clubs...... picturing myself now.... tomorrow night, wine in one hand and 50 shades in the other whilst Madeleine spends the evening grooming Beau for telling me that 50 shades was an art book  :jumping::whoo::laugh:


Love it, the only bit you missed out on was the pout and sulky look Madeleine will be giving you, knowing that you've rumbled her.



Jedicrazy said:


> Ali, you have to read them for a giggle. Actually I'm struggling to finish book 3 and am also finding myself skipping the naughtier bits as they are a bit repetitive.
> 
> Having said that I would mind a ride in Charlie Tango


I am soooo not going to reply with the thought/response that went through my mind


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> I wouldn't swap you for the world....well perhaps I would swap you for a night with Jess Metcalfe :love-eyes:


What about an hour ???


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am resisting the urge to asking you which one you prefer/ least prefer feeling...oops just have


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

*COLIN!!!!*

A lady would never spill that info!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ok, 1...look how cute Weller is.
and 2...OMG!!! just got to work and laughing at my desk!! hahahahhah


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

EEEK, I'm blushing, what a hoot!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mo we"ve all got the day off it's Bank Holiday over here, hope work goes quick x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

why do they call it "bank holiday" is it because the banks are closed....sorry it that is dumb.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think so


----------

